# Greenhouse smells...



## Lokee (May 21, 2011)

do all you greenhouse growers use carbon filters? if not wouldn't smell be an issue?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 21, 2011)

Most of the greenhouse grower are in MMj states and don't have to worry about smells.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 21, 2011)

the smell depends on the strain as well.  i've grown strains you could fill your house with and not smell a thing.  i've grown other strains where one plant can stink up the whole neighborhood...


----------



## leafminer (May 22, 2011)

I limit my grow to about 7 plants for that reason.


----------



## Lokee (May 24, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Most of the greenhouse grower are in MMj states and don't have to worry about smells.


 
understandable but even in those areas not all neighbors appreciate the pleasurable stench.   almost every strain I've grown has had my whole house even outside in the driveway smelling. at least until i started using a filter.


----------



## heshani1999 (Jun 14, 2011)

To prevent the smell what can we do other than using carbon filters....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2011)

Lokee said:
			
		

> understandable but even in those areas not all neighbors appreciate the pleasurable stench.   almost every strain I've grown has had my whole house even outside in the driveway smelling. at least until i started using a filter.



While I do not believe they do greenhouse ventilation this way, if you have negative pressure in your grow space, it will not disburse the smell throughout the entire house.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2011)

I just blow lots of air through, 24/7.


----------



## rubyliping (Dec 4, 2011)

While I do not believe they do greenhouse ventilation this way, if you have negative pressure in your grow space, it will not disburse the smell throughout the entire house.
CANNED MEAT PRODUCTS


----------



## Crashbasket (Dec 18, 2011)

Lokee said:
			
		

> do all you greenhouse growers use carbon filters? if not wouldn't smell be an issue?


 
I have a big bag of alpaca **** that I set right under my exhaust vent. I wet it down and the warm air from the room hits that stuff and the surrounding area for about 100' in every direction smells like a barnyard. That's not too unusual a smell around here....might not work so well if you are growing in Manhattan.


----------

